# George Doyle, RCE



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2016)

George Doyle passed away peacefully in his sleep last night Feb 1st around 10:30pm. George was at home when he passed away. A memorial service is planned. Info to be posted.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2016)

RIP George, you were a great Sapper, and, more importantly, a good man.  You will be missed.  Yesterday was a shitty day, got the news about George, and 15 minutes later learned of another old friend's death.  2016 is a crap year so far.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2016)

Retired Captain Doyle, born in Dublin, Ireland, passed away in his sleep February 1, 2016 after a short battle with cancer. Leaving Ireland he realized and experienced his second home in Canada and joined the Canadian Military in 1957. George lived a life of adventure, love, laughter, and camaraderie. He flourished in his career and loved his family above all else.  

Please join his daughters Arlene, Janit, Elizabeth, husbands, grandchildren, extended family and friends in celebrating this charming and charismatic Irish man on what would have been his 83rd birthday. Celebration of  Life/Wake, will be held February 18, 2016 at 2 pm to 8 pm at the Royal Canadian Legion# 280, 5661 Vedder Road, Chilliwack, BC, light supper provided.

In the spirit of his legacy we continue the adventure.   Aingai.

http://www.wiebeandjeskefh.com/obituaries.cfm?profileID=16859&name=George%20Doyle


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Feb 2016)




----------

